# Dietitian who specializes in FODMAP Diet



## AprilHere&Now (May 24, 2012)

Can you recommend a great FODMAP diet specialist in the Los Angeles, CA area?


----------



## TotheMoonAlice (Jun 3, 2012)

I would also be very interested to know this information.


----------

